# Monthly Pattern?



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi there.I was just wondering if anyone had noticed a monthly 'pattern' to their IBS?? or if anyone gets severe upset tummy mid-cycle? I think I have IBS-D although have not yet been diagnosed. I do get my upset tummy (loose stools) on odd days, without any real reason, and I also get it for periods of a week or so for no real reason which makes me very upset and depressed.HOWEVER, I think I have noticed that the cramps and loose stools get more Urgent and painful at roughly the same time each month. I say I THINK, cos Im not completely sure. I was really sick last week with upset tummy (AGAIN!) (24-26 Jan) and I could not get into work. When I returned to work yesterday I looked at my work chart to fill in my 'sick days' and noticed that I was severly affected with upset tummy between 22-26 December also. This seems strange and wonder if a pattern is forming? I will have to wait until next month and see if I am severly ill again.JUST WONDERED - does anyone else notice any pattern like this? Any ideas what i causing it? or how I can control it? (PS the week when I get severe upset tummy is not the week prior to my period. It seems to be about 2 weeks after my period has ended, ie mid-cycle)


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

It is possible that hormonal fluctuations are contributing to the pattern that you have noticed. Finding some predictability to your symptoms can help you to better cope with them. If you know that your "bad days" are coming up, then you can plan for them and try not to make major commitments on those days. Once you get through those days, you can perhaps breathe a little easier with the knowledge that any symptoms you experience will probably not be as severe. The calmer you keep yourself in dealing with your symptoms, the less likely you will be adding anxeity to the mix in terms of exacerbating your discomfort.


----------

